# Late night posts



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 22, 2005)

I get into a lot of trouble for too many posts. Unfortunately, most of them are late at night after I have had a few blue tongue ales. But us p&^%ss heads like to chat along late at night. and chat is now dead.

So can't we have a section for "late night loosers" or something like that. Where we can post our stupid little tidbits and no one gets arky at us.

Just a thought form a happy accountant.


----------



## Hickson (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, that's what the Chit-Chat forum is for....



Hix


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Dec 22, 2005)

> I get into a lot of trouble for too many posts. Unfortunately, most of them are late at night after I have had a few blue tongue ales. But us p&^%ss heads like to chat along late at night. and chat is now dead.
> 
> So can't we have a section for "late night loosers" or something like that. Where we can post our stupid little tidbits and no one gets arky at us.
> 
> Just a thought form a happy accountant.




dude... you need help... you obviously have an addiction to this joint.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hay Azz, I am an accountant. No need for help. Just job relief.


----------



## junglemad (Dec 23, 2005)

Nothing wrong with late night posts. I make plenty and would make more if you counted the ones i type and then delete!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hay Jungle, My frille looks much more friendly than your python!!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 23, 2005)

I like turnips


----------



## junglemad (Dec 23, 2005)

The jungle pythons i bought last week began to bite me as soon as i unpacked them. The light cage in one of their enclosures was opened tonight and when i fixed it the little bugger struck at me so hard she fell off her climbing vine and into the water bowl..JUSTICE


----------



## foxysnake (Dec 23, 2005)

ha ha, i join in the ranks with that one but more like junglemads style - I tend to delete them. i can't sleep and have nothing better to do. So I'm a late night forum junkie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Ive been a serial late night poster in the past too


----------



## diamond_python (Dec 23, 2005)

> Ive been a serial late night poster in the past too



And your posts also got you in to trouble


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 23, 2005)

Guess i could join the ranks too. Insomnia sucks!


----------



## Hickson (Dec 23, 2005)

I've posted in the wee small hours on occassion - and I would post more if there was more people on to keep the conversations going!

Nice Turnips Sdaji!

(Bet you here that from all the boys, LOL!)



Hix


----------



## ether (Dec 23, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a late night post while you are sobering up...


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 23, 2005)

Junglemad,- he he he. I train them that way. Good fun ah.!


----------



## Rennie (Dec 23, 2005)

I often get on here late at night, I do 12 hour night shifts sitting at a computer half the time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

Is it late enough now PJ cause boy i have some stories to tell..........


----------



## junglemad (Dec 23, 2005)

I am turning into a late night pster because my teenager has taken over my computer to play games and chat on MSN...maybe santa had better bring him one of his own and a router


----------



## SLACkra (Dec 23, 2005)

> Junglemad,- he he he. I train them that way. Good fun ah.!



i have pretty much untrained my little guy. i took him out today and he only struck at me once when i was getting him out of the tank(he hit dead on target though :roll: ).

don't worry jungle mad its actually possibly to untrain the kill on sight behavior from some of robs snakes. 

also a bit off topic but rob the lil fella is doing fantastic hes grown nicely. on fuzzies now. the 4ft setup that i built(using the method you use) is almost complete, just needs doors.

andrew


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

Its getting that time of night, i have a quarter of a case of Coronas with plenty of fresh lemon to get through..................






Lets rock!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2005)

Cheers Sherm!!! I have started already. Does this mean we re-open this thread at 2230hrs every night? we could even have an AJ's forum (including retired of course). And I am ectra happy 'cause I got two new frillies today and my wife even likes 'em! I am just spewing that I sold my other one. Now for that 50cm Bells I saw advertised....... (Thats lace monitor, not frog)


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 26, 2005)

T.S. Please use lime instead of lemon with your coronas :wink: 
Pete, do you miss the Tom Selleck mobile? Very nice except for the pedal allignment (Too close for me). Did you do Targa Tas.?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

I prefer the lemon, the lime is too bitter for me. 

I got some shirts, a pair of shorts, some chocolates, some cash and an Ipod Nano 2gb Black with silver backing for Chrissy!!! Didnt do too bad i reckon! 

Anyone want to buy an Ipod Nano??? Brand new, never been used????


----------



## farmdog (Dec 26, 2005)

anyone wanna help shermy out and buy me some more olives at the same time????








oh  can only try :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

Olives? what would you want olives for? Ive seen photo's of you, so dont try and pretend to be sophisiticated and say that you are drinking martini's!!! LOL


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hey Dorian, I loved the horse. Great for heel toeing. didn't do Targa but 3 Grand Prix Rallies plus a heap of super sprints. got places in 2 out of 3 Rallies. Replaced it with a 99 STi that lapped Oran Park 4 to 5 seconds quicker. 50 seconds flat on Bridgestone Potenzas (south circuit). My rekindled love of herps is ther to stop me puring many thousands of dollars down the drain each year on cars. Reptiles, even Rough Scales, are so much cheaper than cars!!!! anyone want 20 years of wheels magazines?


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 26, 2005)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Hey Dorian, I loved the horse. Great for heel toeing. didn't do Targa but 3 Grand Prix Rallies plus a heap of super sprints. got places in 2 out of 3 Rallies. Replaced it with a 99 STi that lapped Oran Park 4 to 5 seconds quicker. 50 seconds flat on Bridgestone Potenzas (south circuit). My rekindled love of herps is ther to stop me puring many thousands of dollars down the drain each year on cars. Reptiles, even Rough Scales, are so much cheaper than cars!!!! anyone want 20 years of wheels magazines?



I have had a go at a 2door sti (very nice) but have to admit that the gtr skyline was quicker. Other than bikes, a supercharged BM m5 was the quickest I driven (except maybe for a austin healy 3000). Re the ferrari, I was passed by an F40 in Germany (me in a BM going flat out) and it seemed like I was stationary! Nice cars if you can afford the fulltime mechanic :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2005)

You bloody CPA's must'nt do too bad mate!!! 

Sorry, i should have said, "Sir, you CPA's must do alright!" LMAO


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2005)

No money in accounting mate. It was David Garry Holdings Limited, sold to Challenger Group in 1999. THEN I became an accountant and all the income stopped!!! Oh, BTW, Challenger converted the company to Garrissons Accounting Group & sent it broke!!! Now it's called Servicestream Limited (SSL on the ASX). Can anyone understand this?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh, as for the skylines Dorian, it really depends on what circuit. Eastern Creek, for sure, but not better for thing like the GPO rallies. The subies & Evos are easier to chuck around. They were the first thing to beat Jim Richards in a Porsche. And didn't that rattle some cages.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh yeah, sorry for hogging this post. And we really have to get off cars. I joined this site to get over them remember. My first service on the horse was $5k (thats 1 GTP). the within a year it was another $30k (thats my rough scales). So, you are not wrong about the full time mechanic.

Now can we finish with cars. I now drive a volvo. In th eright lane. Up the clacker of all the mongrel commodore owners who can't overtake!!! I wish I had a video of all the times I get crap from commodores in my volvo. and WE have the reputation. If I am going slow, even on a single lane road, and someone wants to go faster I pull over. they never do.

Sorry, I am finished now. Off to the fridge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok, guess what song this line comes from:

"Little darling, i feel that ice is slowly melting"


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 27, 2005)

Beatles, here comes the sun


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi. I don't know anything about cars and I don't drink beer, but I look good in a mini and promise to giggle at all your lame jokes... can I join in please?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Only if you post a recent photo of yourself!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 27, 2005)

hay Lili. Of Course you can join in. and you dont need to know anything about cars because they are now dead!!! and if you look good in a mini (I am betting not the BMW type) then that is even better. But most importantly....and I ask this of all the girls..... what are your thoughts on snakes. Because that is definitely a deal breaker. and also, at this time of night - spelling & grammear doesn't matter either. Just be careful of Azz because he thinks that I am insane.


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

Sherm, if that's you in your avatar, you look more like me than my real sister does!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 27, 2005)

Oh, and sherm, if your avator is a recent photo of your self, then get to my room right now!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 27, 2005)

ROFLMAO @ Lily. You total Babe!!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 27, 2005)

Can we get an administrator to only allow this thread to be viewed between the hours of 2230 & 0615?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Nah, thats not me, thats my girlfriend!!!


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Pete. What do I think of snakes? We ARE on a reptile site! I love them of course!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Heres me on Peace Keeping OP's over seas, where are you photos?


----------



## olivehydra (Dec 27, 2005)

Teamsherman said:


> Heres me on Peace Keeping OP's over seas, where are you photos?



Bit of a Matt Damon lookalike TS ??? Is that the new army tropical camo gear your sporting? :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, I give up. I am way too old and ugly. I know. and we never had peace keeping Ops overseas when I was a soldier  And yes, lily, I was hoping you would be more in tune with order squamata than your average gal at the local.


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

I NEVER go on beaches in the daytime. Nothing will age you quicker than the sun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

hehehehe Olive, i get that Matt Damon thing all the time......but no-one ever wants to see Matts bedroom!!! LOL 

Wheres the photo Lil????


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't photograph well. I always end up looking like a total 16 year old... staying out of the sun can have it's drawbacks too!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey, Snakemaster has arrived. How are ya Brett? Still lots of scotch here for ya (although I have been tempted tonight)


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

reptililian said:


> I don't photograph well. I always end up looking like a total 16 year old... staying out of the sun can have it's drawbacks too!



So?? 

Wheres the photo?????


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

You don't give up, do you? :wink:


----------



## wombat (Dec 27, 2005)

Carefull Boys! Lily is now a moderator. :wink: We'd better watch what we say. :lol: 


_________________
Cheers,
Wombat.

The only stupid question is the question that is not asked.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Not usually.

Wheres the photo?


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

*giggle*


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

*giggles too*


Wheres the photo?


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

Persistant, aren't you!


----------



## ihaveherps (Dec 27, 2005)

we are waiting lily!


----------



## reptililian (Dec 27, 2005)

Wombat... help! They're pestering me! :wink:


----------



## wombat (Dec 27, 2005)

Your a moderator! You can lock the thread. I don't know how to do that because I'm not a moderator. :lol: 


_________________
Cheers,
Wombat.

The only stupid question is the question that is not asked.


----------



## ihaveherps (Dec 27, 2005)

So much for back-up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

ihaveherps, give me a link to the chat and i'll be there. 


Reptililian, wheres the photo?


----------



## ihaveherps (Dec 27, 2005)

dont go now its dead!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Ahhh crap!!! Dead sux! 

Reptililian, wheres the photo?


----------



## Rennie (Dec 27, 2005)

hi, whats your reason for being up at this hour? I'm waiting for the end of my shift!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Rennie said:


> hi, whats your reason for being up at this hour? I'm waiting for the end of my shift!!



alcohol!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2005)

Come on guys, its late and this is the thread!!!


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Pete,

I'm on the late night express lately too. Helping a mate get their beast on the road but by the time we play with a few wires and polish off the rocker covers or few cans of bundys or sometimes both its so late that thats the only time i get to harass anyone. 

Who's going to Featherdale in a few hours?????

Simone


----------



## thals (Dec 28, 2005)

can't sleep  need sleep  lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2005)

Can sleep, but not in the mood, not going to featherdale, going fishing instead, hopefully catch some dinner!


----------



## Rennie (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL, thats a good reason sherm.



> Rennie wrote: ?hi, whats your reason for being up at this hour? I'm waiting for the end of my shift!!
> 
> 
> alcohol!



anyone still wanna chat? or is it too late, or early?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 28, 2005)

I think it's that time again folks.


----------



## junglemad (Dec 28, 2005)

chat opened at 11.12..i'll take the minutes


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 28, 2005)

Yup its that time, only i am having trouble typing cos this avo i dropped s shifter on my hand and i spilt coolant all over my hands which burnt like buggery so i might be a lil quiet tonight. But keep postin Pete!!!!!

Simone


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 28, 2005)

What are you building Simone? I hope its a ford. Oops, sorry, you can't post back. Umm. can someone call Simone and ask what she is building please. and G'Day Jungle. We missed you today. did you like my little tale about the corn snake. Can I be an english teacher now?


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 28, 2005)

Its a 351 thats been sitting in my friends car for 2 and a half years. Its a 69 Ford Capri and today we put the rockers on, the gauges, had to play with the dizzy leads etc put oil and transmission fluid blah blah blah and when we turned the key it fired up straight away. This things is the best backyard westie beast i have ever seen. My friends neighbours who r mechanics came out to check it out, it was really noisy ( no exhaust) one of them chevved his trousers when the engine first started. All we need is to tidy up the interior wack a 2 and a half inch exhaust on and this beast is ready to drag. Still my hands are bloody sore

Simone.

Pete, i'm not a pretentious kinda girl but i have one rule about dating guys. I will not date a guy with a Holden Gemini. I will never ever ever ever work on a chevbox either. GO THE FORDS!!!!!


----------



## ihaveherps (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Couldnt make it today, but how was it?


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 28, 2005)

Fantastic,

Neil at Featherdale is always very very helpful and fed all of the snakes for us. The Death Adder had such an awesome strike.

The highlight for me was the Death Adder, Tiger and Broadheaded eating.

Simone.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Ihaveherps. I coulda sworn someone with your name turned up. Now you can see why I use my own name and photo on here. that way everyone knew who I was.

Anyway it was great but very hot. My kids got jack of it way too early and we left too soon. But we are not concerned about the place but more the people. They are certainly a wonderful bunch that I am proud to say I am friends with. thank yo to everyone that went.


----------



## junglemad (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi pete. Yeah i always wonder when people mention exotics as i am dead against them. Jungles look heaps better than cornsnakes anyway. Today we had relo's over so i couldn't go. Glad a few people on here are into fords..i have had a few of lumpy ones . 

I reckon if you didn't tell anyone your snake was a hybrid few would have picked it.

cheers all


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks All. The only reason I mentioned the hybrid thing is because I am thinking of runnig a thesis on all Diamonds north of Gosford actually being intergrades. What do you think. and now that Coastals have been found in wollongong (refer recent thread) then the real diamonds (from my home town) are in threat.

and yes mate. Fords Rule. You have an XT, Simone an XA. Now for a real GTP.


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 29, 2005)

Munch Munch, we eat Fords for lunch!!!

346ci LS1, 292 cam, comp lifters, CAI, Zorst, LS1 EDIT, 2 1/2 high stall.

Street registered 267rwkw.

11.8 QTR mile.


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 29, 2005)

Sorry I was bored so I felt like posting some more car piccies. Not like we haven't seen enuff on a reptile site!! I love shiftwork!!!

Rossco.

Go HOLDEN!! haha.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

Thats a sweet @ss ride right there!!!

Im up early cause im going to myall lakes today north of newcastle to have some wakeboarding, tubing and fishing fun. Then off to byron bay tomorrow for the new years eve festivities. 
Bit of herping in the mix there somewhere too, i'll get plenty of pics thats for sure! 

Have a good one guys and gals, but remember, if you drink and drive, your a bloody idiot and many more expletives not allowed on this forum.


----------



## congo_python (Dec 29, 2005)

Just came back from that area sherms, great weather but the fishing was crap but still got some sun and enjoyed my self. Byron sounds like a good idea for new years, maybe next year? (Newcastle area by the way).

Congo


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 30, 2005)

When the Capri hits the street wanna go Rossco??????????

Simone.


----------



## jnglgrl (Dec 30, 2005)

Well im nocturnal :shock: 
so i think you'll be seeing some late night posts from me :mrgreen: 
:twisted:


----------



## Rossagon (Dec 30, 2005)

johnbowemonie said:


> When the Capri hits the street wanna go Rossco??????????
> 
> Simone.



Well if ya had the Capri together a year ago maybe!! Don't have that old girl anymore. The bloke who bought it put Nitrous on. Ran a 10.8 at 132 mph. On the dyno had 316 rwkw, which is somewhere around 420fwkw.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 30, 2005)

Well folks, its that time again. 9.50pm on a Friday night. So, if you have children or if you are at work you have a reasonable excuse for being here on a Friday night. However, if you are single and don't have a medical debilitation then GO OUT AND HAVE FUN!!!!

You can come in and post at 3am.

So, who wants a beer?

Oh, BTW, phtos to follow but I just got a new pair of frillies, an incubator and a new enclosure. I love Christmas.


----------



## Barney (Dec 30, 2005)

early start Pete !

Ha Simone , i have the same trouble with chicks that dont like bikes let alone take ride with ..............

Fancy a ride

sorry too prettiness

I ride SV 650 suzuki

ha Im cheeky at this hour


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 30, 2005)

Well Dearest Barney i just got home from brother place at Thirroul, and i'm sitting here with nothing to do. I have a helmet come and pick me up and i'll go for a ride no sweat!

Simone.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 30, 2005)

Make sure you come via my place!!!!


----------



## jnglgrl (Dec 31, 2005)

Ive only ever rode dirt bikes and the second last time I was being an idiot and lodged myself inbetween two trees. My leg hit the foot peg so hard it split my shin and I had to get 5 stitches. I jumped straight back on again though.
And Pete Im saving myself for 2moro night, thats why i'm not out having fun :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Jnglgrl I hope you are over 35 because if you have to save yourself for tomorrow night then..... well. I will be quiet now.


----------



## jnglgrl (Dec 31, 2005)

No im only 25 but I dont stomach alcohole to well.


----------



## jnglgrl (Dec 31, 2005)

I think I must just drink to much when I do, but ya get that,  :wink:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 31, 2005)

No, as a father I should try to get sensible. Perhaps you should save yourself. I just can;t understand how thats all.


----------



## jnglgrl (Dec 31, 2005)

:lol: When I have a nght out on the town I always make it a big one, so it takes me about 2 days after to recover :mrgreen:
:lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 31, 2005)

when a mate of mine got me on Bundy Dark and Stormy's he swore blind its the only drink you won't get a hang over from. So after drinking for a night with me on the Dark and Stormy he has never spewed or had a hangover like it in his life. I guess i'm prone to going a bit hard too!

Got a fancy dress party at the olds for my grandfathers 80 and obviously New Years. The theme is 60's 70's and 80's. So after failing to get a usa cop uniform so i can go as the blonde out of Police Academy i have got my 70's disco dress and my roller skates on. I figure Rollergirl is close enough to the 70's. AND defiantely NO PICS

Simone.


----------



## Rennie (Dec 31, 2005)

Whats saving yourself? I've been gettin blind the last 3 days straight!


----------



## Rossagon (Jan 3, 2006)

So whats goin on peeps, been quiet on the late night front? hmmmmm


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey folks. 2 threads in almost an hour??? Whats going on? Surely someone must be having a drink somewhere?


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 3, 2006)

> So after failing to get a usa cop uniform so i can go as the blonde out of Police Academy



Are you qualified to go as the blonde out of police academy ????? :twisted:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ummm, Phil, Simone recently came to a function that I was at and, umm, yes, she can. And that is a compliment to the Police Academy lady


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 3, 2006)

Ha ha ha Thanx Pete :twisted:

Simone.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 3, 2006)

Come on simone, you know I think that any woman who drives a REAL Ford is stunning!!! Oh, and for any locals, yes, that means the late Liz Kernohan. My dear friend.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 3, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 3, 2006)

Does that count for MrBredli as well?????


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 3, 2006)

OMG I am now in shock :shock:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

Now I am thinking that maybe we shouldn't hijack Breds' wonderful Diamond Python Sale post with our shinanigans. Those beautiful snakes will sell themselves without our intervention.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

hay, we know Bred's is on his way home. There is no way SDaji is on at the moment. so hey. Its Phil, Adam & Peter. thats all. Welcome to the new world guys.


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 4, 2006)

Pics??... hehe.. i have videos!! Well actually only one now, she made me delete the others.. :roll:


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> There is no way SDaji is on at the moment.



*cough*

(yes, your call worked  :lol: )


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hey my legend. What are you doing. Just surveying I guess.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2006)

Just the late night Sdaji patrol 

Not offending any rat breeders or kiwis are you?


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 4, 2006)

PJ, i suffer insomnia, what is your reason for being up at this hour, and you always are?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

My excuse is a lame one. I am addicted to this place. Just a nut case really. I just wish I was as others. But as Sdaji said, Only after the Rat Breeders and Kiwis have gone. then maybe can I resume a normal existence. But then Ihaveherps, which 50% are you in??? Mine, or the others?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow that sound pathetic when I read it. sorry


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2006)

He is an accountant, so presumably he is up late each night contemplating suicide *




* Disclaimer: Sorry to any accountants, rat breeders or kiwis other than Peter who may be offended by this comment **

** Disclaimer: Sorry to Peter if this statement is insufficiently clarified and inadvertantly implies that he is a rat breeder or kiwi ***

*** Disclaimer: Sorry to any rat breeders or kiwis who may feel that by pointing out that Peter is not necessarily a rat breeder or kiwi, I may be inadvertantly implying that there is something wrong with rat breeders or kiwis ****

**** Disclaimer: Sorry to those who are offended by disclaimers *****

***** Disclaimer: Sorry to those APS members who are offended by reading text


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 4, 2006)

well the first step is to admit you have a problem!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

hehehehe. I love you Sdaji. But then, I have been drinking. But why are you so much better at those disclaimers than me???

My Lord. I still can't stop laughing. You crack me up.

Thank you.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

And Still PMSL you mongrel!!!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2006)

After you've been around here for a while, you learn that saying "Hello, how are you today? I hope all is well with you." can be taken as an outright attack. You either give ridiculous disclaimers or expect a load of abuse for your "horrid disrespect". A strange place, APS is!


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 4, 2006)

the Mrs tells me i have a problem, but i think it is under control... 
just waiting for her to put together an intervention.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

It seems we are all in the same place. But dont forget. the least of their problems is us. We are harmless. How about they all tell us to go out to a public bar for the night.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2006)

Heh, if the APS members organised a trip to Mcdonald's, the management would have to train all the staff to say "Would you like disclaimers with that?"


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 4, 2006)

but a lifetime of drinking would probably cost me less, i tried the sob story about how my hobby keeps me at home.... but its wearing pretty thin


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

Still again, Sdaji, I PMSL. Thank You!!!!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hay Ihaveherps we are local. PM me if you like. But I'm with you.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hay Sdaji, next time I am at Airport West......


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 4, 2006)

Airport West, one of the few places in Vic i have been. Peter you wouldnt go there if you didnt have to!!

ps. Simon is quicker to type.


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 4, 2006)

Disclaimer: these fries are not intended to offend anyone who has been burned by hot oil

Disclaimer: this water is not intended to offend anyone who has had a loved one drown

Disclaimer: this product is not intended to offend anyone who expects food outlets to serve food

Disclaimer: this being my last post for the night is not to be taken as offence to the members still online, nor was my complete absence one the second of January to be taken as a personal insult to every member of the site


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 4, 2006)

but i live in Bankstown, so i shouldnt really talk


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 6, 2006)

rennie you out there


----------



## Rennie (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry, had a couple alarms go off last night, but I'm on all night again tonight and the next!


----------



## Rennie (Jan 6, 2006)

Its Friday night again, anyone out there wanna chat? I'M BORED!!!


----------



## staffsrule (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Rennie, I am here !


----------



## Rennie (Jan 6, 2006)

sweet, whats doin mate, I'm stuck at work in a control room till 7 in d morning. The Doobie Bros are playing here at Luna Park, I got to see them for a couple minutes from backstage, not too bad.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 6, 2006)

sweet, whats doin mate, I'm stuck at work in a control room till 7 in d morning. The Doobie Bros are playing here at Luna Park, I got to see them for a couple minutes from backstage, not too bad.


----------



## staffsrule (Jan 6, 2006)

**** you are in for a hell of a long night then !! I have had a few beers and watched the snake shed.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 6, 2006)

yeah, its not too bad though, I've got the internet and my heavy metal to keep me sane. I think its actually better sitting here telling people what to do than having to run around and lock up. LOL


----------



## staffsrule (Jan 6, 2006)

Heavy metal keeps you sane ??????? And as for telling people what to do, how can I get a job like that lol


----------



## Rennie (Jan 6, 2006)

security, with all this terrorism crap it seems like they'll hire almost anyone these days, except terrorists of course! (if you're a terrorist u have to get a job as a pilot or bus or taxi driver LOL)


----------



## Rennie (Jan 6, 2006)

So what herps have you got mate? I've got 6 beardies 3 cps a bredli and a diamond


----------



## staffsrule (Jan 7, 2006)

Have 2 yearling Coastals and thats all at the moment. Hoping to get another python this year. With any luck I will win the Bredli LOL


----------



## Rennie (Jan 7, 2006)

Good luck with that eh! Sorry I was actually busy for a while, concerts over. I'm hoping to start breeding my CPs this year if all goes well.


----------



## indicus (Jan 7, 2006)

Here, here...good show the Doobie dude's; excellent....
Could have sworn you'd just been sent back in a time warp....
Alot of long grey haired fella's came from out of no where......
Some of us still enjoy living in the past... :wink:


----------



## Rennie (Jan 7, 2006)

It was good from a security point of view, nice quiet crowd, no fights. But I can't say much about the show, I only saw a couple mins of it and I wouldn't even know one of their songs if it bit me on the...


----------



## TrueBlue (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey, whats wrong with kiwis and rat-breeders, at least we arnt post junkies that post continous rubbish.


----------



## Menagerie (Jan 11, 2006)

Pete - you are a crack up! That gorgeous wife of yours needs to kick you off the puter


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 17, 2006)

Actually Reed, I was out warming the beer drinking chair and just came back in. Please prepare for some absolute crap for the next little while. sorry folks. thats just what I do!!!


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 17, 2006)

Bring on the crap! I'm bored out of my brain..


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 17, 2006)

Thought you would be here, hows life? Might have to get some info about drinks, cant promise i will make it as i am going to the Big Day Out the day before, and it its generally keeps up with its name.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 17, 2006)

What!!! How can one day stop you from the next. I was young once. Only when you are old like me can you use that excuse. Its OK if tomorrow is a work day. Then we understand. You are sick as hell. But if tomorrow is a party day. Then Party.

Othwerise...... we could probably use a dirver


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 17, 2006)

"Dirver" - from the latin meaning "topless waitress"


----------



## pugsly (Jan 17, 2006)

Hows the water dragon male goin mate? Shipped him off yet?


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 17, 2006)

Big Day Out goes for 13 hrs and 55,000 people and JD slurpees take quite a toll on me, then we after-party at a mates till the wee hours, but i will be trying to put in the super-human performance, if my liver doesnt crawl out my... i will definately try to come out, as i am dying to catch up with you guys.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 17, 2006)

No mate not yet. and 3 inches of his tail fell off today!!!! How's that for weird. Not a cage decoration in sight and he loses 3 inches. Poo, that would totally destroy me!!!

and have you ever noticed the people who actually log off as soon as I get on here with a bit of booze in me????


----------



## pugsly (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL mmm do you think the purchaser is going to be a bit concerned with that? Guess it will grow back..

Yeah i think they say to themselves "well its that time of the night again.." Don't worry they do that when I post 5000 pics too!

Ihaveherps who is headlining BDO this year, I went 4 years in a row until last year i missed it, seems to be the same bands over and over.. I was 5 feet from the girl who died in the Limp Bizkit mosh pit too..


----------



## pugsly (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Pete just bought (well hopefully) two Central Netteds from Petlink, been looking for them for a while in Sydney woo hoo! Ya should add them to ya Lizard collection too!


----------



## Rennie (Jan 17, 2006)

Iggy Pop, thats why I'm not goin this year, crap line-up!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 17, 2006)

BDO? We are part of the BDO Network. But I dont think you are talking about accountants are you?? And yes Pugs, I will eventually get Central Netteds, probably your offspring. Do me a good deal?? But you know that I like to keep things outside. Less work that way.

Oh, and I need a new avator. any thoughts anyone?


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 17, 2006)

Pugsly, the line-up isnt too flash, The White Stripes, Iggy and the Stooges, Henry Rollins spoken word etc... Its almost religious to me as i have only missed 2 or 3 since the start. Also good luck with the netteds, nice little additions.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 17, 2006)

Iggy Pop.... for 20 year olds???? why????


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 17, 2006)

when i can get my hands on a digital cam, i am going to put up a snake turd! But you better be creative!!!


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 17, 2006)

hey pete.. you not to friendly tonight?

I been waitimg an hour for this thread to kick off...


----------



## pugsly (Jan 17, 2006)

Yeah kinda glad i dint get tickets.. and the fact ill be working @ $50 bucks an hour anyway hehe.

Im sure I could do ya a good deal mate, how about for each Netted I give you, you give me a lacie hatchy! Sounds great to me! 

Hopefully there not sold though.. only hatched yesterday or something so going to be tiny!


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 17, 2006)

Antbody want tickets to sydney BDO give me a buz..


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 17, 2006)

Antbody want tickets to sydney BDO give me a buz..


----------



## Rennie (Jan 17, 2006)

Who knows, its been getting worse and worse each year. Nothing for us metal-heads basically, Mudvayne, n thats it. Too much dance music!!! (I'm gonna cop heaps for that I know LOL)


----------



## Rennie (Jan 17, 2006)

Gilleni, don't you mean you've been waiting a week for this thread? Thats how long since it was last used.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 17, 2006)

Gilleni said:


> hey pete.. you not to friendly tonight?
> 
> I been waitimg an hour for this thread to kick off...



Sorry folks. I just read a post that was clearly a go at me and yet all I try to do is have fun on here. I know I don't know much about reptiles but so what!!!! Why is that so important?


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 17, 2006)

Rennie, you sound like you need a hug! Come here big fella.


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 17, 2006)

not having a go at all mate.. did you get my PM earlier?


----------



## Rennie (Jan 17, 2006)

Simon - I'll get over it!

Pete - I don't think its important, you probably know more than me. You can be on here for 2 reasons, to share you're extensive knowledge, or TO LEARN!!!


----------



## pugsly (Jan 17, 2006)

Rennie I'm with you, thats why I stopped going, Mudvayne were awesome, but Limp Bizkit would have to be my fav set.. Foo fighters weren't bad either, or the Chilli Peppers! 

Pete its all good mate, we still love ya!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nothing at all to do with you Reed!!!!! Not at all!!! Totally different in fact. and Rennie, Why can't I just be here to chat with my friends???? :0 :0 No one either gives or learns on this thread. We just party basically.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 17, 2006)

As for the avatar pete, I think one of the 600 shots I took for ya would go nice! I put them on cd for ya ill drop em around tomorrow or thursday, then pick one, I reckon ya lacie will go nice in there. Or Boonie! hehe


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 17, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Gilleni said:
> 
> 
> > hey pete.. you not to friendly tonight?
> ...



No pete, I wasnt having a go at ya...

I sent ya a friendly PM saying its nearly time to kick off this thread and got no reply thats all..

Sorry if i sounded rude..


----------



## misky (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm only new here but can i join the late night chat *pretty please*


----------



## Rennie (Jan 17, 2006)

Ramstein (however u spell that), NIN, Metallica, System of a Down and Slipknot were awesome too (I wish I remembered more of it though LOL)! I don't mind paying that much if there's gonna be a few good bands at least but not just 1 or 2. I'm seeing Mudvayne at their own show 2 days before.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

No Gilleni, it was a post from another night. I was actually going to go to bed tonight when I read your PM and thought I would stick around. so thank you for your kind thoughts.

An Pugs, The Boonie one is the best but the problem is, I am a dragon man (Brian & all) so I sort of feel sommitted to dragons of some sort. Maybe the arm wave piccie? I might be able to get someone to photoshop a St George jersey on her or something.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Pete - Or U can do that too!

Misky - of course!


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

SOAD was sooooo good..


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes Ramstein were sweet, love the pyrotechnics! I could see them much though as I was waiting for Limp Bizkit on the other stage, couldn't move a muscle my feet didnt touch the ground for about 15 minutes at one stage.. Don't like the barriers there now.. guess they were needed.


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

OK pete, I think i might have got a bit confused then..

So, How was the fosill tonight?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll photoshop it but will have to be a Tigers jersey LOL 

Na that program is way too complicated for me.. but arm waving pic will be cool, or the frillies I have a nice one here of Gills Frills licking his lip hehe, Ill upload it now and show ya.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

I hung back at about the centre of the floor for that one, right in front of the sound tent thingy, not so packed, I could see both stages well and I even got to sit on a fence for a little while for a mad view!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

I better explain that one!!! I named my frill neck "Gilly" as he is an Australian Icon. I had to name him or Lily would have expelled me. anyway, my young kids convereted it to "Gills Frills" So that's what Pugs means. 

But mate, he is gone and that is why I have to change the avator??


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

I love frillies  We have a cheeky one at work that hangs around and steals your lunch if you don't keep your food locked up


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Misky, not only can you join our posts. But if you don't then we will think you are an axe murdering lurker or something. But one rule though. What happens in late night posts, stays in late night posts. We can't actually have people taking advice or anything from what we say here.


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Pete, There is only one thing you did wrong when you decided not to go to bed...

That is only grabbing one beer from the fridge...LOL


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

Never fear, I'm not an axe murderer... I'm an art student, I would be much more creative than to use an axe :twisted:


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Where do live/work Misky? I just get fly's LOL


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

I live in Mildura and was working as a vet nurse but now I'm unemployed until the start of Feb when I start a Diploma In Arts (Graphic Design) and Cert 4 in Multimedia


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

ok Pete..

How about this one>?






(if it works..)


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah Misky, like a Taipan or poison arrow frog. I saw that once in a movie. Poison arrow frog poison in a cup. Probably all crap but fun to watch. Like King Kong today.

and Misky. What sort of Art are you studying?


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds like fun, I was getting paid to sit on here for the last couple weeks, unfortunately now I'm back to walking around all day looking busy. :cry:


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

Graphic Art, a little bit of photography, life art and all kinds of stuff but I will be concentrating mostly on digital art.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

Didnt work.. well in my gallery (Page 9) there are three pics of your reptiles, the lacie is the best one i think but the new Male frilly is cool too. Cant get them up for some reason..


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Cant get them up for some reason..



I wish I had two. Never mind. And you are only 23??? hehehe

And Misky is doing digital art - he/she can fix the pics for us.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

So Misky, you're the one us semi-computer-literate people should talk to to get pics photo-shopped! LOL


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

U beat me to it


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> And Misky is doing digital art - he/she can fix the pics for us.



I will when I get good enough at it  

And I'm a she


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone into cricket??? I just scored my first double century with "late night posts". &lt;&lt;kissing python as we speak>>


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Misky, you hadn't really told us that you were a she yet. But a boy from balranald using that avator would have been a very scared person I reckon.

and Bianca, you can talk to us as well you know!!!


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

double cetury? you lost me pete?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

Post replies Gilleni.

Good job heading for 334 not out i reckon, gotta beat that 'The never ending post' thread its like 1500 or somethin!

Anyways till tomorrow night peoples, someones gotta work at 8..


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

205 replies to my post mate


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Gilleni said:


> double cetury? you lost me pete?


Yeah...?
Anyway, my pythons did a pretty good effort today, 12 mice between the 5 of them! I'm proud of that considering the probs I've had feeding a few of them in the past.


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

i recon you'll get a few more pete..

This is a thread that will live on for a long while..

Bit of tradition already..


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh gotcha, LOL!


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

Just went out to check the mail box while I was bringing the dog because for some reason I forgot to do it earlier today and...

  My reptile licence is finally here   

Sorry, but I'm a bit excited and no one is home for me to tell


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

congrats..

mine took less than 10 days from memory..

What you getting FIRST..LOL


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Dont worry about telling anyone at home. They will just crap themselves. Tell us!!! Thats wonderful news. and answers all those questions as well. I spose I have to do a delivery to Balranald now don't I.

Yippee


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Gilleni said:


> What you getting FIRST..LOL



Juvenile Eastern Water Dragons is my guess


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

WOO-HOO!!!
Sorry, I know I read it before but its late, what are you getting again?


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey pete, you only got the 1 frilly?

im keen as to get one when i can get my class 2 licence..

How much space does you one have?


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Gilleni said:
> 
> 
> > What you getting FIRST..LOL
> ...



Think i read shinglebacks.. but i bet it was someone else..LOL


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

I think they only need about 1m x 1m x 1ft but Pete'll probly say different


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> I spose I have to do a delivery to Balranald now don't I.



I'm in Mildura (well about 20 minutes out) but i'll come and pick them up if you can't freight 

First up was going to be the EWD's but I found out today that the boyfriend (it seems they can be useful at times ) is buying me 2 diamonds which I have wanted for ages, it was supposed to be a surprise but he cracked 

These ones here http://www.aussiepythons.com/PNphpBB2-viewtopic-t-15298.html

Should be here in two weeks.

Most definately next up is my EDW hatchies... the enclosures all set up and ready to go


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi guys. 1am not the best time to post tech stuff but I got 3 frillies tonight but only 2 tomorrow as one is sold. I keep the pair in a big cage (4x2x6) but the guy I got them from had each one in a 2x2x4 foot high cage each. Here is their enclosure (just dipped out for a phot shoot I did)


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

They (WE) always crack... i cant keep nothin from my girlfriend...LOL


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

Gilleni said:


> im keen as to get one when i can get my class 2 licence..



Me too and I only have to wait a year. Then I will definately be adding some bells lacies and some frilles to the collection.

Maybe even a GTP and a couple of perenties should I happen to stumble upon the winning lotto numbers


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

I was meant to pick up a Bells on the weekend from Shane Black but he got bit by his Firece Snake and was in hospital until today. I am going to pick it up tomorrow if it is raining.


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

hehe yeah me too.. sounds good..


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice one! I'm about to get turtles, but they're for my mum for her birthday cos my girlfriend says I have too many pets already! Just wait till they start breeding, I say! LOL
My sister (my licence so its really mine) has a 2yo diamond and I used to have a nice docile 5-6 foot one. (I also used have 2 hatchy EWD's before I found out about licences SHHH)
They're both beautiful animals and great pets!


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice enclosure Pete.. You certianly go the extra kilometer when it comes to enclosures dont ya..


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm so jealous (of the bells, not the bite from the firece snake) you have to post some pics when you get him/her


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Pete, am I going blind? Are they in the enclosure or not?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

yeah Reed. My wife is not a big reptile freak like Misky is so I gotta entice her with nice furniture and stuff. I am probably the only herper who spends more on enclosures than on herps!!!

And Misky, of course pics will follow. this is me remember.


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

I've wanted the EWD's for years but back when I had a licence when I was living in Victoria I didn't have the internet so I used to buy my reptiles from the pet shop and at $200 each for EWD hatchies they were a bit out of my price range at the time considering that I wanted to have a few.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, my first CP was $275 on its own, $499 with all the stuff they threw in, from Kellyville Pets. Then I discovered the internet but my next 2 were off mates, much cheaper than shops.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm with you on the prices etc Misky. I didn't know anything about reptiels in the net until some time this year. I bought a pair of EWD's in 2000 for a pet shop in Melbourne. I aded another 2 females from URS in 2001. I paid way over the top from Melbourne but got a good price from Ultimate Reptiles.

anyway, after 5 years I realised my male was actually a female even after the sales guy at the pet shop boasted how he could sex dragons. What a waste. and now after 3 months about 50 eggs.

Since joining this forum I have increased my knowledge tenfold.

I dopnt even want reptiles sold in pet shops in NSW any more. I dont need it.


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

This year eh Pete? Its 2006 now! LOL


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Pete said "I dopnt even want reptiles sold in pet shops in NSW any more. I dont need it."

I agree! Who needs pet shops when we have all these classifieds available with competeing breeders keeping the prices down!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Oops, forgot. still on holidays since 17 Dec so I am way out of touch with days & dates & stuff like that. OH, and CP, kellyville pets??????


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

The prices in some places are ridiculous!! I went to a reptile dealed around here about a week ago and he wanted to charge me $750 for an unsexed diamond hatchie! I guess they think they can charge that much and that nobody knows any better... but I do now :lol:


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Stephen Leisk is a private breeder who works there so its not really the shop selling them but they do advertise them there and have had them on display there at least once.
Funny how all the rules can be bent eh!


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, Misky, if he can find enough suckers to buy them all at that price then good on him I say, but I sure won't go to him!


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree Rennie, all the reptile looked healthy and well cared for so as long as his not ripping me off my hard earned dollars all the luck to him.


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

What is everyone drinking tonight?


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

Absolut Vodka (the mandarin flavoured one) and lemonade.... it's a girly drink I know


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm just an insomniac thats why I'm up, but its usually Jim Beam n coke!


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

Its ok to drink girly drinks when your a girl...

Im having Jim Beam, 440ml cans..


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

They're the best christmas bonus I ever got eh! (I've never had a real one, cash would be better) LOL


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

I love my girly drinks but i'll drink just about anything except beer... I can't stand the stuff just the smell even put me off


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

I dnt mind beer, but i hate the hangovers...


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, I used to drink beer but burbon's much better. Don't mind a drop of wine either, but in moderation, it goes straight to your head worse than beer n leaves you very seedy.


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 18, 2006)

hehe.. i have never touched the stuff..

im out, night.


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm not a big wine drinker but I don't ming it every once in a while as long as it's a nice sweet one


----------



## Rennie (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah sweet is good but I'll try just about anything really! Cya later.


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 18, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Bianca, you can talk to us as well you know!!!



Lol, im sorry for being a snob. I was looking up yucca plants for ages and found no usefull info. :lol: 
The things we do at this time of night  
Does any1 know if yucca plants need much uv? :?


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

I would love to help but I don't even know what a yucca plant is, so what is a yucca plant?


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 18, 2006)

:lol: I didn't know what a yucca plant was till tonight neither. It's some sort of stemy plant that grows a flower, I got told I could have 1 in my snake enclosure but I just wanted to c if it could live without much sun coz I dont have uv lights in there.


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I should go to bed :lol: I have to be up @ 7am :roll:


----------



## webby (Jan 18, 2006)

Best way to wind down I finish work at 2:00 in the morning and there's no one else awake to chat to...


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

OK Pugs, then we do it here. At 334 we open "Late Night Posts 2" cause I agree. It would be unaustralian to have 335 replies!!!

Anyway, got Bells today. absolutley fantastic lizard. so tame!!! But shedding so photo's would be unfair. 

And met a wonderful contact. We will talk at length.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome! Are you home tomoz i gotta come check it out! Lucky bastarrrdd..


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Anyway, got Bells today. absolutley fantastic lizard. so tame!!! But shedding so photo's would be unfair.



I was all excited about seeing pic but I can be patient :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh I love this lizard. I let him out in the computer room (and the lounge room and others) and he jus t climbed all over me. He ate a pinky and then also chompped on a bit of chicken. So much like having a dog.

Here is a really bad photo. It is slike the Boony one Pugs so you can't see his head. Too two dimensional.

Photo deleteed becayse people would vomit seeing too much.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

Here you go Misky

Petes other loves.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

Awesome Pete, cant wait to see it!


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

just like a dog but no walks everyday, less than half the feed bill... and only one year till I can get one. He/she looks like a really character


----------



## misky (Jan 18, 2006)

That's most of my favourite reptiles there... now I really am jealous


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 18, 2006)

Heres another one of the guy on our kitchen bench. He is displaying a stressed "I am bigger than you" look but I think that is because he is in a totally new environment. Could you imagin going into a hide (pillow case) in one place and then coming out in a place you have never seen before. I know that would stress me.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 18, 2006)

hehe he looks awesome mate, gotta get started on that pit hey!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, he is only a month older than the other one and so much bigger that I am scared to put them together. I will give them this winter inside and then tino the aviary (current snake one) for the summer and then the pit next year.


----------



## misky (Jan 19, 2006)

How old is he?


----------



## africancichlidau (Jan 19, 2006)

Beautiful animals Mr Peter


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

He was born in October. So to answer your question. Nought. in years. But 3 months in goo goo, gaa gaa woman talk.


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Cool, hey there are some adult diamonds for sale on herptrader mate 550 each 4-5 years old, not bad! (No pics though..)


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 19, 2006)

i reckon i could be good at this late night posting lark, esp seeing as its only 1.15pm here now! :wink:


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

lol mmm think you might have us covered then moreliaman..

When no one is on I just go to the search menu or forums and look through all the old threads some really interesting stuff in there, especially the BobBuckley GTP thread and a few on that terrible word 'intergrade!'


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey Pugs, You know I only want Wollongong or Sydney diamonds. I grew up in wollongong and just remember them from my childhood. I know Lord Serpent has them but don't know who else.

And to get them I have to offload my current ones. Want one?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Na build another Aviary! Actually I dont see why they all cant go in together, god knows there is plenty of room in there! 

Yeah fair enough with the wllongong ones, perfect rosettes etc. Just gotta persuade Serp to sell some!


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

I love the frilly  He's awsome.
Lol pugsly, thats what I do when im bored :lol:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have built another aviary remember. Just ripped the formwork off today actually.


----------



## misky (Jan 19, 2006)

Okay, probably a stupid question but how do you tell one particular type of diamond from another?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Exactly! Plenty of room hehe, na there are plenty around just gotta look harder!

Jnglgrl - Yeah there are some really good threads in there! Its funny reading over people arguing as a third person, especially as a practicing lawyer I love to see how both sides respond!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Shouldn't thnat be practising with an "s" not a "c". hehehe.

And you dell diamonds by the amount of yellow really Misky. The more northern the more yellow they seem to have. My personal thoughts are that this is because of the influence of carpets up that way. But who am I? I only say this because I have a full on hybrid from a coastal carpet and wollongong diamond that is almost a spot on Port Macquarie Diamond.

Of course, it could also be that the more south you go the more black you need to soak up the heat. Who knows?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah those wollongong slug monsters! haha

A friend of mine breeds wollongongs though, but doubt you want a hatchy..


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

Lol, Ihave a good laugh at some of the threads I read :lol:


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

My pc's acting like its on dial up for some reason :?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Happy with hatchies mate. Just gotta wait. Even the lacies will take 5 years probably.

And Bianca, welcome back. and thanks for not taking us too seriously.


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

Me take something seriously :lol: never :lol:


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Not sure if they bred this season should have he gave them a season off.

Here is the only pics I could find of them, 4 or 5 years old they are,












Oh yeah he also has this girl!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

jnglgrl said:


> My pc's acting like its on dial up for some reason :?



maybe its the AussiePythons server because mine is the same. I have 1.5mb download speed but when I get a page of 700k piccies it takes forever!!! I thought that maybe I had used by MB limit and they punted me to dial up speed or something??


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yep, thats what I want. those diamonds and those lizards. Your man is a great man I reckon Pugs!!!


----------



## junglemad (Jan 19, 2006)

there are diamonds on www.petlink.com.au for $200 bucks a baby...that is very cheap


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

5 years, thats ages. :shock:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes Anthony, you are right. But are they real ones??? By that I mean, wollongong ones. I trust they are real diamonds. and did you sort out that issue?

Of course, Stuart is in wollongong!!!!


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

Grrr, slow pc today :twisted: It must be Aussi Pythons coz everything els is working normal. :mrgreen:


----------



## junglemad (Jan 19, 2006)

my issue is being sorted right now...the diamond babies are yellow and black i think


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Mines working fine?..

Yeah pete he has some nice animals actually he has Intergrades too but pure intergrage/intergrade type one is 12 years old too! 

Ill have to get over there again soon ill see his brother tomoz and ask him what he bred.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes mate, thats what he said. Not many wolloongong ones around unfortunately. I think people don;t find them attractive enought to keep going with. they all lioke the high yellows. I agree with them but I am just nostalgic!!


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Well there ya go Pete! 

$200 is a great price!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

jnglgrl said:


> 5 years, thats ages. :shock:



No its not Bianca. I had to wait until I was 32!!!! they've got it easy!!!  

Wow 5 years. My kids are 6 & 9.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

pugsly said:


> Well there ya go Pete!
> 
> $200 is a great price!



Will ya mate sell me his baby diamonds for $200??


----------



## junglemad (Jan 19, 2006)

i will keep all of my diamond hatchies before i sell one for $200 (if any hatch)


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

Your youngest will be 11 :lol: I dont have kids yet, Ill probably be older than 32 if its still possible:lol:


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

mmm ill have to ask him i know he sold them for $250 last time but Im sure we could work something out hehe.

He has a gorgeous pair of Blackheadeds too big 8ft male so hopefully I can get some of those next season!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 19, 2006)

$200 $250 either way wont kill me. Only Patty will. And now we have our triple century!!! and a great perntership as well!!!

But we need to be careful about the posts. We might have to start Late Night Posts 2 in advance.

And Bianca. With a wonderfuol Italian name like that you will ahve no trouble having kids!!!


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

mm yes, fast appraoching the magic number!

No develpments on the EWD eggs yet mate?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Well no 334 tonight it seems pete, Im off now, getting old lol, na been up sice 7 cant handle it!!

Till tomorrow, actually no i will be out bugger! Ill declare now then!


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

Aww  Thanx Pete :lol:


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

Lol,Ive only had about 4 houres sleep im used to it tho  
Does any1 know anything about yucca plants?


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

hours, Lol its that time :lol:


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

Wow my pc's speeding up again :mrgreen:


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 19, 2006)

What's a yucca plant?


----------



## misky (Jan 19, 2006)

MrBredli said:


> What's a yucca plant?



:lol: I'm glad i'm not the only one... I asked the same thing last night :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 19, 2006)

OK, i know something about yucca plants; 10.5 million lbs of yucca plants were sold in USA last year


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

K, im back. A monster hijacked my pc for a lil while there :lol: 

Yucca plant, its some sort of stalky plant that I was told I could have in my snake enclosure but I dont know if it needs much sun


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 19, 2006)

I would imagine its going to need a certain amount of light to survive ! must be a big vivarium !!

Jeez.......... i cant believe some of the prices !! $200 for a diamond hatchling !! :shock: thats ?81.00 in sterling & the cheapest ive ever seen them in hamm (germany) is ?1500 each! (approx $3675.00 each) 
Believe me, im nearly in tears here at those prices!! so whats the rough price for hatchling womas & BHP's ?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 19, 2006)

Womas @3500 - 4500 a pair

BHP @ 2000 a pair

Just rough estimates, can find them cheaper but you pay for the quality ones.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 19, 2006)

I know it's not late at night, but yuccas will not do well in your Viv, they are large desert plants.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 19, 2006)

i'd say other way around over here, BHP's are more sought after than womas and more expensive
womas are around ?1800-?2000 a pair (approx$4400-$4900)
BHP are around ?2000-?3000 a pair (approx$4900-$7350)

so just a bit cheaper there then :shock:


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanx Magpie, I guess one of them wont be going in there :lol:


----------



## Gilleni (Jan 24, 2006)

whats new everyone?

I think its time for a few late night posts...

whats going on pete?


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 24, 2006)

I think Pete's finally had an early one. I'm bouncing off walls at the moment.....what about everyone else? Hanging for Pete's get together on Friday night. Mmmmmmmmmmmm Bundy!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## instar (Jan 25, 2006)

Far out !! this has to be a record thread? 22 pages!!! Its now 12.37 am here btw


----------



## pugsly (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice sig Inny, like it. 

Yeah i think the misses might be getting worried he is spending so much time in chat rooms lol. 

Oh yeah and mods can you lock this thread at 334 posts cause its just damn unaustralian to go past that number, cheers!


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 26, 2006)

Its 10:30 on a friday night, what r we all doing?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 26, 2006)

I am doing what I always do on a Friday Night. Staying at home. Can everyone please also ensure that this thread does not go past 334 posts. We will open a new one at that time. Lily, Please O Please!!! Lock it at 334.


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 26, 2006)

lol i jus got informed that its actually thurs night lol think ive had 1 2 many


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 26, 2006)

Should we open a new 1 now Pete? or do u want it to reach 334?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 26, 2006)

Ill be in it with ya! Lets fiish it tonight hey, 

So whats been happening I just came from petes, well a few hours ago now! but ill put up some pics of his dragons soon.


----------



## jnglgrl (Jan 27, 2006)

Sweet, where did pete go? To bed?


----------



## pugsly (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah has had a big week, and last night was late staying up waiting for the eggs so getting some sleep b4 tomorrow nights Herp Party!


----------



## buck (Jan 27, 2006)

Didn't Matt Hayden go past 334?? 

Also RE: Wollongong Diamonds. I remember reading an old post here from Bob Withey saying that he has seen Diamonds in the Illawarra just as yellow as the ones in Gosford. So what is a Wollongong Diamond???

I think this is 330


----------



## pugsly (Jan 27, 2006)

> I remember reading an old post here from Bob Withey saying that he has seen Diamonds in the Illawarra just as yellow as the ones in Gosford. So what is a Wollongong Diamond???



Correct, there are always varients no matter where you go, Im sure there will be high gold ones down there, but generally they are or are believed to be rather, blacker than the northern ones.



> Didn't Matt Hayden go past 334??



Yeah.. he had 380, but we will be happy to square it with the Don..


----------



## Reptilegirl (Jan 27, 2006)

holy jeebus... i've just read 22 and a half pages of... well great info 
why oh why did i get up so early...

just a couple of things...

Misky and MM heres some info on yuccas... http://www.bennyskaktus.dk/Y_grow_UK.htm#pots 

i agree with magpie some are a very large desert plants... but i have read in alot of american books that they use yuccas in enclosures... so maybe you can get smaller varieties...

pete how are the water dragons goin? any hatched yet? pics pics pics!!

and umm... yeah thats about all.. might try and make one late night...

oh and also when i was in melbourn i tried that blue tongue ale... not too bad... might have to see if they sell it around here

Megz


----------



## pugsly (Jan 27, 2006)

Megz, check the Hatchies thread!

Come on Pete just two left now!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, Second Last one. PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS POST UNLESS YOU ARE A MODERATOR SAYING "NOW LOCKED". I will respond to the High Yellow diamonds in Wollongong in the new "Late Night Posts" Thread that will be started by Pugsly or anyone else who wants a score of 334.


----------



## reptililian (Jan 27, 2006)

Due to a special request by cricket fans and frequenters of this thread, "late night posts" will now be locked. This post brings the total number of posts to 334.

We hope this satisfies the interested parties.

Cheers, Lily


----------

